# More PMags,10 FDE 30rd for $89.99,free shipping over $50 at Copes



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

JULY 4TH SALE *10 PACK* Magpul PMAG MOE AR-15 FDE 30rd, Cope's Distributing

Edit out my referral


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I actually had a bad experience with them years back selling me fake Winchester M14 mags. Haven't ever dealt with them since and won't, but I'm a tough consumer. You burn me and we're done. Actually now that I think of it, I'm pretty much that way on everything.


----------

